# Is my canon camera a counterfeit. help!



## skatephoto (Nov 20, 2003)

i am probably just being paranoid but i wanted to asked someone if my canon eos 7E camera is one of those conterfiet canon cameras going around.  I justed  recieved my camera from a person on ebay.  The camera is in perfect condition but when i was reading over the manual i found that the camera didnt have the date and time screen on the back of the camera along with the two mode buttons.  I tried to find out on the internet but all the 7E i found had the screen and the mode buttons.  Maybe its just a different model but when i read that article on all the fake canon products going around i got real scared. if you have any idea please let me no so i can sleep at night. thanks


----------



## simnine (Nov 20, 2003)

Often, companies will make guides that cover several different models. Some of the features may not apply to your model. I wouldn't freak out too much.

What I have come across alot on the internet is people trying to sell the grey market version of the camera. What this means is the camera is produced for distribution in another country. They do not carry a warranty in the USA. If they have text menus, they may be in a language you do not understand. If your camera is digital, it may support PAL video format instead of the NTSC format used in the states (this is only applicable if yu are plugging the camera into your TV to display images).

It is still the same camera basically.


----------



## oriecat (Nov 20, 2003)

Does it have a serial#?  If so, just call and ask em.


----------



## steve817 (Nov 29, 2003)

I have an Elan 7E also. The instruction manual also covers a model called the Elan 7QD you probably don't have. QD stands for quartz date.
Not a feature I would want myself.

Steve


----------

